# DIY Overflow



## Mike0513 (Mar 9, 2010)

I need a good idea for a diy overflow, i made one out of pvc but it doesnt work that well, anyone have better ideas?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Try searching youtube. Lots of diy stuff. Some great ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Use a PVC bulkhead with appropriately sized hose barb and attach reinforced plastic tubing with a hose clamp.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

acrylic right now funland has a post of his diy overflow going on. its right towards the top of new posts right now. the post is called something like dont read my post. and college reefer posted a great pic of all the dimensions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't use acrylic, it absorbs and leeches chemicals, and warps with heat.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike, I made one! look around on here! The thread isn't more than three weeks old. I'll help scrounge...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Found it!

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/tec...past-tense-my-thread.html?posted=1#post268951




Isn't this an old thread?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

In the future use the edit button to update your post with the new link

and its 2 months old, so still could be relevant


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry limes, it just takes me longer to edit than to add another reply.


----------

